# Rotatelogs



## Pippin (Oct 8, 2009)

Does anyone know how long the system.log files live before they are written over?

I guess its the /usr/sbin/rotatelogs script that manages it but I cant tell what the default value is. rotatelogs --help just gives me an example but will not tell me the default.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 8, 2009)

I am not sure how to answer you question. But I do know this article that might help. Good Luck.


----------



## earthsaver (Oct 8, 2009)

My system.log gets turned over at 12:30 am daily.


----------

